# Hi Folks



## alanval (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi I have been a member for ages but never posted.I do like the forum as we like wildcamping.We have just returned from 3 months touring France, Spain and portugal our first trip over the pond Alan had`nt driven on the right side before but was used to it after 6050 mls .look forward to contributing to the forum.

  Val


----------



## guest (Jul 26, 2007)

*enjoy wildcamping....*


----------

